# The DCS ProcessGuard is a dying company?



## carioca (Aug 17, 2006)

Dear Forum companions,
Please, forgive me for the question, but perhaps someone knows the true story if The DCS ProcessGuard is a dying company? Because I have heard some comments about it at other security forums.Some guys say The DCS ProcessGuard is a dying company and the DCS support team didn't reply any question for the customers for a long time. Is that true? Why? He took a travel abroad.Did He falll in love. What happened for this great software research? What about its database? Someone knows the true and sad story. What about the lifetime licenses? I think he simply breached all the contracts.It's a pity this happened. Very sad!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://support.online-armor.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=8007&sid=820439e4fe7a69d245feb30caf2920c9*
*http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=159189*

http://forums.comodo.com/index.php?topic=7515.msg55014
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?p=971602
http://forum.spywareterminator.com/Default.aspx?g=posts&m=5875
http://gladiator-antivirus.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=52315


----------

